# [SOLVED] [find] pc camera usb 2.0 5.0 megapixel (driver)



## artoni17 (Jun 24, 2011)

he I need pc camera usb 2.0 5.0 megapixel driver


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: [find] pc camera usb 2.0 5.0 megapixel (driver)*

What make/model is the USB camera? Did the camera not come with software?

Try checking the manufacturer site for a drivers.


----------



## artoni17 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: [find] pc camera usb 2.0 5.0 megapixel (driver)*

the camera didn't come with software, this is the problem.
end in camera wrote only :
Pc camera usb 2.0 5.0 megapixel 
nothing else


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: [find] pc camera usb 2.0 5.0 megapixel (driver)*

See if there is a hardware id listed for the device in Device Manager



> pen the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## artoni17 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: [find] pc camera usb 2.0 5.0 megapixel (driver)*

he thanks for trying to help me but a friends helped me and I fix this problem 
this forum is great


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: [find] pc camera usb 2.0 5.0 megapixel (driver)*

glad you got it sorted and thanks for the update


----------

